# Musician earns rare spot in orchestra -- next to the woman who taught her to play



## pepipew (Jan 4, 2019)

A great read about the newest member of an orchestra, and the woman she's seated next to, who happens to be the longest serving musician in the orchestra. What an unusual situation. 
http://www.tampabay.com/arts-entert...de-the-woman-who-taught-her-to-play-20190104/


----------

